# Hymer door Catches?



## kivelll (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, and indeed motorhoming.
I have just purchased an old (1988) Hymer on a Fiat Ducato base, and am trying to tidy it up a bit before we set off on our first weekend away.

One of the jobs that needs doing is replacing the 2 latches that are on the caravan door.

They look like this image:










But my googleing has proved fruitless. Can anybody advise what these are actually called and where I can buy them from?

edit: can't seem to get the image displayed correctly, so have attached.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

image not visible, (in Chrome anyway) maybe because you are not a subscriber not sure, don't reply to this, save your posts, but try to edit the post and attache the photo again.

Edit button is up to the right of the original post.

if you cannot include the picture maybe a link to one might help, a lot of MH parts are used on other makes so don't give up.

Oh yeah, Welcome to the nut house., sit back, take off your shoes and relax, it's only going to cost you a fortune over time. :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Kivelll,
I take it that the catches are for the upper and lower stable type doors.

Just a thought, if all else fails have you thought about adapting a couple of these double glazing security catches?

http://www.lockandkeyshop.co.uk/acatalog/windowsecurity2.jpg

Regards,
Roger


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*DOOR CATCHES*

Hi, I am also lucky to own a Hymer 1988 S700.

I have obtained various types of these catches from caravan dealers etc for mine, no as good quality as the ones I finally got from..........

Hymer Brownhills. Tel 01772 684619. give them the serial number.

if you req any more info let me know

Regards

Norman


----------



## kivelll (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the fast responses, you have given me some good stuff to go on.

I knew joining this site would be worthwhile.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try Magnums, Grimsby.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try O'Learys or Marcle


----------



## radar100 (Sep 8, 2010)

Try this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYMER-STA...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27bd783fa8

being sold by Hymer uk (Brownhills) on ebay


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-110028.html*

to change the subject a little and to make these type of nylon /platic catches much more secucure and stronger,[marq=down]take the handle out of the front part and drill a small hole 5mm dia through the centre push a 1inch s/s bolt through the centre wiih the nut in the recess of the second part put the whole thing back together and tighten from the out side.( the head of the bolt) hey presto the nylon latch now has a metal spindle making it much stronger and more secure in place. and for only a few pence. i did it on my hymer because i thought that was the weekest point on the van doors if any one wanted or tried a break in.


----------

